# Hello



## Rachybug (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,
I'm Rachel from peterborough. I have been searching and searching for mice breeders close by since before christmas and have had no luck.
We are after two possibly more young female mice for pets. I really would like to avoid buying from a pet shop. So I have registered with this site in hope of finding a breeder close by.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome! You would be better with three females to start with incase you lose one unexpectedly and you are left with a single mouse. It gives you more time to find more to introduce to the two you have left in such a scenario. It`s a safety net for the mice too! 

Three are no more difficult to keep than two, believe me. They make wonderful pets and given the right care and environment, they will bring you a lot of joy. Make sure you research which substrates and foodstuffs you can get locally or online as it`s a good idea to prepare all this before your mice come home. They need a good few days to settle. A word about using Carefresh....Don`t! It`s one of the priciest and nastiest substrates out there and although it`s widely available, it`s over-priced and ther are many other good litters available. Check out Bedxcel.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Rachel, welcome


----------



## Rachybug (Feb 14, 2011)

racingmouse said:


> Hello and welcome! You would be better with three females to start with incase you lose one unexpectedly and you are left with a single mouse. It gives you more time to find more to introduce to the two you have left in such a scenario. It`s a safety net for the mice too!
> 
> Three are no more difficult to keep than two, believe me. They make wonderful pets and given the right care and environment, they will bring you a lot of joy. Make sure you research which substrates and foodstuffs you can get locally or online as it`s a good idea to prepare all this before your mice come home. They need a good few days to settle. A word about using Carefresh....Don`t! It`s one of the priciest and nastiest substrates out there and although it`s widely available, it`s over-priced and ther are many other good litters available. Check out Bedxcel.


Thanks for your advice  Definately going to consider more than two. Have a large cage so have plenty of room....its just a matter of finding some for sale locally. I've managed to find 1 pet shop which has just ordered some more mice from 'their' local breeder. I'd still prefer to talk to the breeder direct though but they aren't willing to give that info out. Is there any other way of finding local breeders? Maybe a list that i don't know about?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought 2 of mine from a breeder through craigslist. Not many breeders there but its worth a shot.


----------

